# intel i915

## bmahler

Hallo,

ich hatte ein ASUS-Netbook mit Intel GMA 3150 - Grafikchip. Leider ist mir das netbook kaputtgegangen (wasserschaden). Weil ich aber sehr zufrieden mit dem gerät war, will ich mir nun wieder ein ähnliches Netbook zulegen.

mit dem GMA 3150 Chip funktionierte die 3D-Beschleunigung (i915 - Kernelmodul) allerdings nicht richtig. Alle OpenGL-Anwendungen sind sehr langsam, UXA oder EXA im der xorg.xonf machen keinen Unterschied.

Ich habe immer aktuelle kernel-sources (ck und Zen) verwendet.

Bevor ich mir nun ein Netbook zulegen, bei dem die 3D-Beschleunigung wieder nicht funktioniert (sehr ärgerlich!), hätte ich gerne einige Empfehlungen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mit hier jemand sagen kann, mit welchen Netbooks ich keine probleme mit der Unterstützung des Grafikchips habe.

Welches Produkt soll ich kaufen?

vielen Dank, lg und frohe Ostern

Benjamin

----------

## bmahler

Der nVidia ION2 wäre für mich natürlich noch interessant.

Gibt es mit diesem Grafikchip Probleme unter Linux? Wie funktionieren die Treiber im Allegemeinen?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *bmahler wrote:*   

> ich hatte ein ASUS-Netbook mit Intel GMA 3150 - Grafikchip. Leider ist mir das netbook kaputtgegangen (wasserschaden). Weil ich aber sehr zufrieden mit dem gerät war, will ich mir nun wieder ein ähnliches Netbook zulegen.
> 
> mit dem GMA 3150 Chip funktionierte die 3D-Beschleunigung (i915 - Kernelmodul) allerdings nicht richtig. Alle OpenGL-Anwendungen sind sehr langsam, UXA oder EXA im der xorg.xonf machen keinen Unterschied.

 

Die Hardware-Beschleunigung wird vermutlich schon funktioniert haben. Allerdings ist der GMA 3150 so extrem schwach, dass er vor 10 Jahren schon zu den langsameren Grafikchips gezählt hätte. Oder anders: wäre der Atom nicht auch ziemlich langsam, wäre die Berechnung über die CPU wesentlich schneller. Wenn Du überlegst, wieder eine Grafiklösung von Intel zu nehmen, hilft vielleicht als Faustregel: achte darauf, dass der Grafikchip ein X oder ein HD (oder MHD) im Namen trägt.

----------

## bmahler

Ok, unter Win 7 war die N64-Emulation aber doch flüssig spielbar... *?*

Nun gut, ich habe jetzt ein Netbook mit 1,8 Ghz Dual-Core CPU von Intel und einer Nvidia ION 2.

Jetzt möchte ich gerne ein Image von meiner alten Platte (das 1. Asus-Netbook mit Intel-Grafik) erstellen und damit die Platte des neuen Netbooks, auf dem ich gerade mit Windows 7 arbeite, komplett überschreiben.

Ich stelle mir vor, dass das mit einem Boot-USB-Stick und einer zusätzlichen externen Festplatte möglich wäre. Ist das so?

Wie muss ich vorgehen? Ich würde die SWAP und die Boot-Partition auch gerne einfach mitkopieren und soetwas wie ein .iso meiner alten Platte erstellen und damit die neue Platte überschreiben.

lg

Benjamin

----------

